# OUT OF COMMISSION FOR A BIT



## gary s (Feb 15, 2019)

Gunna be out of commission for a little while. Going to Dallas next Tuesday for Surgery.
Doc says a week to ten days in the hospital, but probably just a week. 
Abdominal Wall Reconstruction to fix the two previous Hernia surgeries .

Gary


----------



## checkdude (Feb 15, 2019)

All the best in your recovery.


----------



## hardcookin (Feb 15, 2019)

Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 15, 2019)

Good luck Gary.  Hoping for a fast recovery.


----------



## gary s (Feb 15, 2019)

Thanks, Guys 

Gary


----------



## hb99 (Feb 15, 2019)

Sorry to hear about that, but glad it can be fixed...

Ever notice that a HIS-torectomy is HER problem and a HER-nia is HIS?  ; ' )


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 15, 2019)

Remember pictures, or it didn't happen. Just kidding, wishing you the best on a speedy recovery.


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 15, 2019)

Good luck and take care.


----------



## xray (Feb 15, 2019)

Gary, well wishes and too a speedy recovery!


----------



## wbf610 (Feb 15, 2019)

gary s said:


> Gunna be out of commission for a little while. Going to Dallas next Tuesday for Surgery.
> Doc says a week to ten days in the hospital, but probably just a week.
> Abdominal Wall Reconstruction to fix the two previous Hernia surgeries .
> 
> Gary



Sorry to hear.  Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 15, 2019)

Good luck Gary hope all goes well no fun but they say second time around is better.

Warren


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 15, 2019)

gary s said:


> Gunna be out of commission for a little while. Going to Dallas next Tuesday for Surgery.
> Doc says a week to ten days in the hospital, but probably just a week.
> Abdominal Wall Reconstruction to fix the two previous Hernia surgeries .
> 
> Gary


Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Feb 15, 2019)

Bring us back a souvenir! ...just kidding. 

Warm wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 15, 2019)

Let's get it right this time---Third time is a Charm!!
Prayers will be sent !!!

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 15, 2019)

Wishing you a speedy recovery Gary. Best of luck.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 15, 2019)

Speedy recovery Buddy!
Take your iPad with you so you can keep us updated!
Al


----------



## gary s (Feb 15, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Good luck Gary hope all goes well no fun but they say second time around is better.
> *Third time *, *hope it's a charm. Trying to get all my stuff done before I go in.  Got my Potatoes planted this morning and finished tilling. Beautiful here today Sunny and High 70's
> 
> Gary*
> ...


----------



## texomakid (Feb 15, 2019)

Good luck Gary. We're all thinking of you.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 15, 2019)

I hope all goes well, Gary.
Hope you have a Laptop or an iPad to take along so you can give us the Blow-By-Blow's.
They are likely to want you up and walking around sooner than you want.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 15, 2019)

Sorry Gary miss read the post but anyway best of luck.

Warren


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 15, 2019)

Wishing you a speedy recovery and friendly care, Gary. We'll be sending our best thoughts to you.....and the doc!

Ray


----------



## weedeater (Feb 15, 2019)

Best of luck Gary!  Stinks to have to go through anything like that more than once.  Your in our thoughts and prayers!

Weedeater


----------



## zwiller (Feb 15, 2019)

Godspeed Gary.  

You might appreciate this: I remembered your brisket buying bend test but got it backwards....  I thought no bend was good but in breaking it down (too big for the MES) I found you were exactly right and was too fatty.  LOL.


----------



## tag0401 (Feb 15, 2019)

Prayers for a speedy recovery


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 15, 2019)

Get well quick Gary.  Maybe you can use your down time to brainstorm the next big BBQ thing.


----------



## seenred (Feb 15, 2019)

Hey Gary,

Sorry to hear this, Brother...good luck, and prayers sent your way for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery!

Rd


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 15, 2019)

Good luck. Any time they ask, " What's your pain level?" Tell them TEN! Your not likely going to get the Good Meds after you get out. God knows, I could use a Pain Free Week!...JJ


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 15, 2019)

Good luck Gary hope it goes smooth and you have a quick recovery


----------



## daveomak (Feb 16, 2019)

Hey Gary....   Enjoy the bed rest if you can...  I hate hospitals...  been there too many times...  Speedy recovery and all that stuff....


----------



## gary s (Feb 16, 2019)

Thanks again guys for the prayers and thoughts, I really do appreciate them all

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 16, 2019)

Well that sucks.  Hernia surgery, according to my surgeon, is very simple--"a couple of cuts, some stitches, and done".  I'm still bothered by his simple double hernia work.
Sure hope this one fixes you up with no complications.  Good luck my friend, and keep us informed
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 16, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Hey Gary....   Enjoy the bed rest if you can...  I hate hospitals...  been there too many times...  Speedy recovery and all that stuff....



Yeah, hospitals are a unhealthy place to stay at--too many sick people around.
Gary


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 16, 2019)

Hang in there Gary and a speedy recovery!


----------



## gary s (Feb 16, 2019)

Mine was a mess, the last one they used mesh it all tore loose and bunched up. Gunna split me open like a watermelon
Shove all my guts back where they go and hopefully be fixed

Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 16, 2019)

Hope all goes well . I saw where the mesh had problems .


----------



## retfr8flyr (Feb 16, 2019)

Wishing you all the best, for a good outcome and a speedy recovery!!


----------



## gary s (Feb 17, 2019)

Sure nice to hear from Friends you never met.  Thank you all

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 17, 2019)

More Prayers sent, Gary!!
I'll be checking in with you.
BTW:  I think maybe since this is the third time, you might want to tell them to put a Zipper in there??

Bear


----------



## gary s (Feb 18, 2019)

Velcro -----   !!!!

Gary


----------



## checkdude (Feb 18, 2019)

Lol. That made me laugh. My son had double hernia done few weeks ago but looks like a repeat is on the horizon due to his intention -not listening to his doctor. Might have to suggest that option.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Feb 23, 2019)

gary s said:


> Gunna be out of commission for a little while. Going to Dallas next Tuesday for Surgery.
> Doc says a week to ten days in the hospital, but probably just a week.
> Abdominal Wall Reconstruction to fix the two previous Hernia surgeries .
> 
> Gary


How's it going? Got you in my prayers.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 25, 2019)

Well, no laptop to tap on the keys ???   What's going on Gary...   We need an update on your new stitches...  

Dave....


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 25, 2019)

Gary is at home & doing Well.
His Wife said he will call me when he's feeling better. He's getting some rest.
I told her that would be better than my calling him, because I don't want to interrupt his Nap-times.
Been There--Done That.

He'll probably be back on before long.
I told her, "No hurry---Just so we know he's doing fine".

Bear


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Feb 25, 2019)

That's great news, 

 Bearcarver


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 25, 2019)

Great news Thanks Bear for the report.

Warren


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 25, 2019)

Oh, that's great. Thanks for the update, Bear.


----------



## gary s (Feb 26, 2019)

*OK  I’m Back*


*First let me say thank you for all the thoughts and prayers.*

I went to Dallas last week to have Abdominal  Wall Reconstruction to repair a reoccurring Hernia that was never fixed right.

I was at UT Southwestern Hospital and I can’t say enough about how great this Hospital is.

First Class all the way.

I have over a 20 inch incision with 32 staples (looks like a big Zipper) The surgery was five and a half hours with another 4 in recovery. Still pretty soar and bruised but feeling better.

Getting old ain’t for sissy’s . It wasn’t the typical patch job like a typical hernia repair. He had to remove all the old mesh. Pull and tug to reattach all the muscle wall stuff and attach new mesh properly, then a Tummy Tuck, so a lot going on in that one area. Sure glad to get it done and to be home. So many calls, texts, emails and visitors, Really makes a guy feel good. Again, thanks to all of you


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 26, 2019)

Happy to hear all is well. Here's to a speedy recovery.

Chris


----------



## weedeater (Feb 26, 2019)

Welcome back!  Don’t do too much too fast.  There is a long road ahead that will get bumpy in a hurry if you don’t take care of yourself.  Behave!

Weedeater


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 26, 2019)

Whew, glad you're back, Gary, and doing well. And with a tummy tuck! Every time Mrs. G gives you a hand, she's probably thinking, "Here you go, you sexy thaaang!"


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 26, 2019)

Thats great news my friend.  Now listen to the doc and let it all heal up right.
Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 26, 2019)

Awesome to see you back at it Gary. Just like smoking now though slow and easy.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 26, 2019)

Welcome Back, My Friend!!
Had me worried for awhile, until Mrs Gary got back to me.
I'm feeling better now!!
Take it easy for awhile.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Feb 26, 2019)

Good news....    *"then a Tummy Tuck,"* ..   Hope they didn't get rid of your love handles....  That'd suck....


----------



## Phil Chart (Feb 26, 2019)

Best of luck to you and hope for a speedy recovery


----------



## seenred (Feb 26, 2019)

Good news Gary!  Glad to hear the surgery went well, and I’m sure the Missus is taking good care of you.  Hopefully you’ll be posting new brisket cooks soon!  

Red


----------



## gary s (Mar 1, 2019)

Hey , Thanks guys, getting back to normal (I use that term loosely) slowly but surely.
I did have a super nice Hospital room 55 or 60 inch TV with Computer, just didn't feel like messing with it.

Here is a Funny for you guys, Dave asked if I lost my Love Handles and all I needed was a tummy tuck, Still have some of my love handles but not all.
But I did loose my Belly Button !!!    After I was home for a day or so, I had taken my shower and laid down for my wife to change my dressing. I heard her say with a laugh Your belly Button is gone.  I got a tummy tuck too.
After weight loss and the Doc getting everything back where it went I had a bunch of extra skin so he threw in a tummy tuck. Seems weird not to have a belly button. But just one thing less to wash

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2019)

Dang Fuzz Collector, anyway!!
Great to have you back Gary, even without the Belly Button!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Mar 1, 2019)

Thank you John   Didn't need the dang thing anyway

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 1, 2019)

Ha!!! Now it's just you and Adam and Eve.
Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 2, 2019)

Glad to hear things are getting better. ha no started button now. Dang that room is better than mine at home.

Warren


----------

